# Roasting a Pig



## Jamesb (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope the attachments get on here.  Here is a pig I deboned and stuffed with fruit and pork products.  It was pretty dang tastey


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow that looks good!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 18, 2009)

UMMMM...I didn't get an invite! But seriously...it looks delicious!


----------



## Jamesb (Sep 18, 2009)

As soon as my wife is working again. (She went back to school) I will do this again, and let everyone know.  It was big fun the last time!


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 19, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## pha (Sep 24, 2009)

Boy that looks good, Brother Jamesb, Hey, how comfortable are you with giving us the low down on your culinary skills, such as

1- how big a hog to use

2- how to wrap it up

3- how often to turn it over.

4- how long to cook it per pound

I tell you what Brother, my mouth is watering just asking these question's.:sc:


----------



## Jamesb (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for asking brother,

I was a chef for 18yrs. (I got tired of working every weekend and holiday and 18-24 hour shifts.

The pig was about 30lbs before I de-boned it.  I stuffed it with sausage and the meat from another pig a buddy of mine shot and some fruit.

I cooked it slowly for about 10-12 hours (I used a smoker) roasting it would make it cook alot faster probably about half of that.

I didn't turn it as I wanted the juices to drain into the stuffing.

I hope that helps, finding the piggy and preparing it was the tough part, once it was cooking it was sitting around and waiting (and trying not to look at it)


----------

